# Corsa Exhaust Sound !!!



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Corsa is the way to go. Check out the sound bytes on this website for the goat. They also have it for the 04 goats as well. Nice exhaust tips also 4" looks close to factory ones. enjoy!!

www.corsaperf.com/gto_2005-6.htm


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

:agree 

My goat had the Corsa Sport. You can't go wrong, agresive on the outside, farely quiet on the inside. And if you've got a nice cam and some long tubes, Maaaaaaaiiin........ :cool


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Corsa*

My buddy has a chevy silverado and put corsa exhaust. He has littl/no cabin noise and no drone effect at certain speeds due to their special design. I believe it will be my choice.


----------



## CycloneJack (Apr 30, 2007)

I've got the Corsa Sport system and I think it sounds amazing. It sounds way better in person than it does on that sound clip. It definitely gives the car a sweet rumble but isn't so loud that you can't hear yourself think.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Good*



CycloneJack said:


> I've got the Corsa Sport system and I think it sounds amazing. It sounds way better in person than it does on that sound clip. It definitely gives the car a sweet rumble but isn't so loud that you can't hear yourself think.


I really debating when to get my exhaust. I just completed with the Superchips tuner, poweraid throttle body spacer, and the AEM Brute Force Air Intake. THe exhaust on my friends silverado really sounds nice. I like the looks of the chrome exhaust tips of the corsa, the pro series 4" tips. They look identical to our factory ones, but one inch laarger. Thanks for your reply. Your helping me with my decision to go corsa!


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> They look identical to our factory ones, but one inch laarger.


The stock tips aren't 3". They are more like 3.75".


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*3.75" - 4"*



2006GTOLS2 said:


> The stock tips aren't 3". They are more like 3.75".


Better yet. Closer to stock. I like the look of stock system, but want more aggessive sound. Corsa Sport. 4" intstead of 3.75". WoooHoooo


----------

